# Stargate Tor | brauche dabei etwas Hilfe



## lot33 (26. Juli 2005)

So,
also ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe. Denn ich suche ein Tutorial wie ich ein Stargate Tor mit Photoshop erstellen kann oder einfach jemanden der mir dabei helfen könnte.

eine kleine Aufgabe

Danke


----------



## Gudy (26. Juli 2005)

woran hapert es denn?
an der texture? an der form oder was?


----------



## lot33 (26. Juli 2005)

ach ich weiß nicht mal wo oder wie ich anfangen soll!
ich brauche aber unbedingt dieses tor :-(

am besten wäre es wenn mir einer ein tutorial von anfang bis zum ende geben könnte.


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

für die Textur kann ich Dir das anbieten: http://forums.phpbb-graph.com/tutoriaux_graphique_2559.html

Axel


----------



## Frapet (26. Juli 2005)

Ich würd das mit einem 3D-Modeller erstellen.
Ich hab dir mal auf die schnelle was rausgesucht:
http://www.ceriweb.com/c4d/stargate.htm
Falls du einen leichten 3D-Modeller brauchst geh auf http://www.gta3mods.de und such nach Zmodeler. (Dort bekommst du zwar die alte Version, dafür ist sie gratis (Freeware!) und du kannst damit relativ viel ganz einfach erstellen, such am besten noch ein paar Tutorials dazu.)
Man is schnell in den Modeller eingearbeitet, er is Freeware und du kannst die Sachen die du damit erstellt hast theoretisch verkaufen (die neue Version müsstest du kaufen).
Ein besserer, wenn auch schwierigerer (is das so richtig?) is Blender 3D, zu haben auf http://www.blender3d.com (auch Freeware).
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## lot33 (26. Juli 2005)

das ist schon mal ein Anfang | Danke


----------



## regurge (26. Juli 2005)

Stargate Kreis erstellen --> dann die Dreiecke am Rand noch auf das Gate --> seltsame Zeichen mit Wingdings erstellen (vielleicht ein wenig abgeflachte Kanten und Relief als Effekt hinzugeben) --> und das wichtigste nun die Glibbermasse http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/wasser.shtml


----------



## lot33 (26. Juli 2005)

Ich Danke euch allen... Mit dem 3D-Modeller werde ich das schon hin bekommen...hab damit zwar noch nie gearbeitet aber das wird schon klappen aber es muss so echt wie möglich aussehen meinst du das das mit dem 3D-Modeller funktioniert?


----------



## Frapet (26. Juli 2005)

Ich schau Stargate nicht wirklich, aber das wird schon funktionieren.
Vorher noch mit einigen Tutorials noch ein bisschen in die Modellermaterie einarbeiten und dann geht das schon. 
Modeller is sicher das beste wenns möglichst echt aussehen soll und du es aus verschiedenen Winkeln brauchst, nicht nur von vorne.
Aber du kannst z.B. diese "Glibbermasse" (danke für diesen Ausdruck  ) dann wenn du fertig bist mit Photoshop einfügen.

Edit:
Ich hab noch was gefunden. Eine Schematische Darstellung des Tors.
Das hilft denk ich auch ein wenig.
http://home.kendra.com/urania/stargate_sg1/stargate_art/stargate_schematic_xl-1210.jpg

Such vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder mit Google die es von oben bzw. hinten und von der  seite zeigen.


----------

